# Pullups with Rings



## LoneRider (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely a real kick to the jimmies. I can normally do 15-20 pullups at a stretch using a regular pullup bar, but I can barely do a dozen straight with a set of rings. Definitely a great way to help build one's upper body strength, shoulder and rotator cuff strength and range of motion and grip strength. I'd say great fitness training technique for the martial artist, especially the grappler (I intend to take up BJJ when I get back from my present deployment).


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah I haven't had the pleasure of doing them on rings yet , but from what I have read they are a lot harder because your body has to recruit a lot more muscles to stabilise you as well as lift you up.

Apparently doing push ups on rings is a hell of a lot harder too for exactly the same reason .

I even got a very bad case of D.O.M.S in my pectorals and shoulders just from doing body weight push ups on a Barbell on the floor with weight discs on it so it was free to move.

This was even though I was already doing heavy bench presses and clapping push ups etc at the time.

When you have to stabilise your body and stop it from moving as well as do the exercise it just adds a whole new dimension to the movement and I think it develops a real world type of strength that is very useful for martial arts , particularly grappling.


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, workout on the rings are tough and I find them to be excellent tools.


----------



## geezer (Jul 7, 2009)

tallgeese said:


> Yeah, workout on the rings are tough and I find them to be excellent tools.



Do you mean gymnast's rings? I never did serious gymnastics, but I used to sneak into the gym after hours when I was in college and do pull-ups on the rings. As I recall, you'd get kind of a torqued grip, so you could pull the rings close up to your pecks, then press forward, shifting your grip, and do a push up  (like doing dips) so you ended up elevated with the rings by your hips. These were way better exercise than standard bar pull-ups. Of course that was like 33 years ago. I wonder if I could still do those... even one? But, I have no idea were to even find a set of rings now, so I think I'll just pretend that I can still do them. LOL


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 9, 2009)

Just look on the internet to find a set of the gymnast rings. Eliterings.com makes a set that can be hanged and used just about anywhere. We hang ours from a pullup bar in our unit's small gym. A lot of soldiers swear by them. 

They are a bruiser as an exercise, even after a week's training with them I already feel like my grappling strength attributes have improved vastly.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 15, 2009)

geezer said:


> Do you mean gymnast's rings? I never did serious gymnastics, but I used to sneak into the gym after hours when I was in college and do pull-ups on the rings. As I recall, you'd get kind of a torqued grip, so you could pull the rings close up to your pecks, then press forward, shifting your grip, and do a push up  (like doing dips) so you ended up elevated with the rings by your hips. These were way better exercise than standard bar pull-ups. Of course that was like 33 years ago. I wonder if I could still do those... even one? But, I have no idea were to even find a set of rings now, so I think I'll just pretend that I can still do them. LOL



those are called muscle-ups, they were a favorite of old time strongmen & wrestlers.  i can't do any.  

jf


----------

